

PayPal Co-Founder Max Levchin Raises $45 Million for Startup Affirm - EScott11
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/06/09/paypal-co-founder-max-levchin-raises-45-million-for-startup-affirm/

======
m1chael3ma
Very interesting, but I think Facebook might be better positioned to do this.

